# More Jay Williams News



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

> Jay Williams' agent, Kevin Bradbury, told me that Williams will be in Toronto on Wednesday and Thursday working out for the Raptors. He'll then do a workout a week for select teams, trying to land a one-year guarantee on a roster. Williams has been rehabbing in Chicago all year and according to Bradbury is looking "100 percent better than he did last year."


..


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

an agent praising his client??

never!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

This could be a nice fit for one year.....gives Jose and Roko a little more time to adjust and become an NBA backcourt.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Pretty cool that the Raptors are getting a first look at him here. 

Running Calderon, Jay, and Ukic at point would be hilarious but I'd be all for it.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good news, if he can play again he'd be a great addition IMO... he shouldn't cost much either.


----------



## jdlhi (Apr 28, 2005)

Could be winning the come-back from deadly injury award next year. happened to Tj ford, it could happen to Jay


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

He might be a good pickup. I'm interested to see how his workout goes. If he has mobility, it would be a good pickup (aside from the whole shoot-first thing... again).


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I like the sounds of this, injury or not, Jay Williams is still a number two pick (and we're not talking some fluke bust #2 pick, dude coulda gone number one if it weren't for Yao). Whether he gets back to 100 percent or not, a Jay Williams at 80 percent is still a heck of a lot better than anything we've got.


----------



## babcock_sux (May 27, 2006)

superdude211 said:


> ..



what exactly did he injure in that motorcycle accident?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

He sucked in the NBA when he was there.. being away from the game, and given his "analysis" on TV he is not that sharp, will be less athletic... pass.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

"100% better than he did last year" eh? Wasn't that like when he could barely walk?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> He sucked in the NBA when he was there.. being away from the game, and given his "analysis" on TV he is not that sharp, will be less athletic... pass.


He sucked?


I am at work and can not get a look at his stats....could some one please post them!

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Played only 75 games.
.399 FG% 
.640FT% 
2.6REBS
4.7REBS
1.2STL
2.3TO
9.5PPG
in 26.1MIN


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> Played only 75 games.
> .399 FG%
> .640FT%
> 2.6REBS
> ...


I assume that it is 4.7 apg
I would put money on him being a way better ft shooter now, lots of time to practice.
What was his % for behind the arc?
That was also a way different Bull's team then now....his numbers on a more veteran team should improve...steal numbers are nice.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

If for some reason we don't get a guy like Barea, Brown or Diaz with our second. I don't thinki it would be a terrible idea to sign Williams to a 1 year deal with a team option for the second just in case he shines. Considering a lot of people on this board seem to have a hard one for Marcus f'in Banks, I'd be much happier with Jay Williams as a backup to Jose and having an extra 4 mil of cap.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i never liked jay much. he looks antonio daniels bound to me.. he's not gonna cut it as a starter but who knows, he might be our best option.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

link?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I wouldn't get too excited about this....

Teams would be lining up around the block to get this guy if he was in even close shape to his rookie year. I remember that Miami was in the running last year as well, with Miami in need of youth at the point, if they pass on this guy again, it should be pretty clear where this guy stands.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> link?


http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jay_williams/


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

c_dog said:


> i never liked jay much. he looks antonio daniels bound to me.. he's not gonna cut it as a starter but who knows, he might be our best option.


I would prefer Antonio Daniels to Calderon/Barrett.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

If he played like how he did in his first few years, it'd be awesome. If we sign him, he could even be our starting point guard if he shows some promise.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

AirJordan™ said:


> If he played like how he did in his first few years, it'd be awesome. If we sign him, he could even be our starting point guard if he shows some promise.


That's alot of 'if's for two sentences.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> and given his "analysis" on TV he is not that sharp


:laugh:

because that has so much to do with his ability to be an NBA PG


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

ATM said:


> I would prefer Antonio Daniels to Calderon/Barrett.


I happen to be high on calderon though. He has potential to be a very good pg, imo. He's had some good games his rookie year.

Jay Williams, if healthy, should be our starting pg, at least for next year. He should provide some much needed offense from our backcourt. I'd prefer a traditional pass-first pg for the long term though, and Jay, if he indeed becomes antonio daniels, would be better off as an offensive spark off the bench.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1321



> While Jay Williams' game may at one point have consisted of raw speed and power, it now has taken on a much more cognitive tone. Williams is still a physical marvel as his body looks to be hewn out of stone. He uses his strength and physical presence on both sides of the ball and was extremely vocal as well.


These comments should make williams a potential target. I, personally, didn't love his game prior to the accident. But it sounds like he has become a better point gaurd, despite the decline of his physical skills. 

If the doctors sign off on this, I think it is the type of high risk/high reward transaction that could really propel this franchise upward. What is the worst that can happen? His contract is on the books for one year?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

After reading the draftexpress piece, he's looking a lot nicer. Hopefully, he'll be interested to come into a situation where he could realistically compete for the starter's spot in training camp.
It's definitely high risk, but the Raptors are obviously interested if they've had him in twice. I think a one-year deal with a team option for the second and third years, with both years needing to be picked up after the first year. Three years is the min for bird rights, so if he does play well, we can keep him a lot easier.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'd much rather take a flyer on a player like Jay Williams than Andre Barrett.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I really hope we can snatch him up. I feel that we would be rewarded greatly..


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

We could do alot worse than to give him a go (assuming, of course, his body is in the right sort of shape).


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I see no risk in taking him.. its a one year contract, probably very cheap due to the fact that he was out for 3 yrs and during his 1-2yrs of training im sure he isnt as raw.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

so not much faith in Barret Barrett to me seems like a decent guy to be a back up can a fast up tempo offence can dish the ball has a decent jumpshot.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^There is no way he is a backup in the league at this point.. 

Going into the season with Jose and Andre and an injured Alvin wouldn't be smart..

And add me to that Aldridge club!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> If he played like how he did in his first few years, it'd be awesome. If we sign him, he could even be our starting point guard if he shows some promise.


He only played one year and was arguably the worst starting PG in the NBA. Jay Williams was the worst projected propsect of our generation.. His skill set and how it was +++ compared to average was so poorly misdiagnosed coming out of Duke. It became evident his base talents were slightly above average at best, and this was the talk amongst scoutsin the NBA in his rookie season.

It wasn't just that he struggled. It was that he was nowhere near as talented as expected (and talent has nothing to do with how you play as a rookie, he was just plain overrated), and his ceiling was prokected to be much lower even after 70 games then after the beginning of the year.

But yes. let's make him the starter.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> He only played one year and was arguably the worst starting PG in the NBA. Jay Williams was the worst projected propsect of our generation.. His skill set and how it was +++ compared to average was so poorly misdiagnosed coming out of Duke. It became evident his base talents were slightly above average at best, and this was the talk amongst scoutsin the NBA in his rookie season.
> 
> It wasn't just that he struggled. It was that he was nowhere near as talented as expected (and talent has nothing to do with how you play as a rookie, he was just plain overrated), and his ceiling was prokected to be much lower even after 70 games then after the beginning of the year.
> 
> But yes. let's make him the starter.


from what i remember, yes he struggled somewhat, but he also wasnt in a very condusive situation to suceced, given the fact that the bulls were still running the triangle offense at the time, an a offense that is not at all favourable to a pg (just ask payton he liked running it on the lakers), let alone a rookie pg...


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

no_free_baskets said:


> from what i remember, yes he struggled somewhat, but he also wasnt in a very condusive situation to suceced, given the fact that the bulls were still running the triangle offense at the time, an a offense that is not at all favourable to a pg (just ask payton he liked running it on the lakers), let alone a rookie pg...



That is a very excellent point NFB! 

the roster that Jay was playin with... was nowhere near the team that is playin in Chicago now.. i can't even remember who was on that team when williams was there. i think the team was full of young kids all tryin to get theirs.. crawford.. curry.. chandler... and there was no team identity

i do remember jay did compete against the best point guards in the nba in a few matchups... and i think that was despite being held back by the triangle... a triple double against JKIDD.. .and some other big games... 

anyways.. i would take jay williams runnin our offense.. as a starter over any of our current pgs... or future pg's... jose. martin. barret... ukic.. none of these guys will cut it this year


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i guess this will be our 3rd PG, not brain surgery.

I think TJ Ford is as good an example as any that its possible to come back from adversity and be produtive.

*message*


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Everyone is so quick to write the guy off as our possible 3rd PG. I say we let Calderon, Ukic and Williams battle it out in training camp and preseason for their positions in the depth chart. And let the competition continue all year. Who was it that said they wanted to see competition at all positions next year? Sam or BC?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hell motha*ing yeah. bring jwill in and let his comeback story be a part of our franchise. why the hell not? he's not going to be perfect next year but from the sounds of things he's ready to contribute in backup minutes at the very least 

It's more and more looking like Sam and BC will be pushing with three young point guards next year...that's what I'm seeing anyways, and am all for it. Calderon, Ukic, and Jay Will? Why the F not?

I know I'm pulling this out of my *** cause between them I've probably seen only a few hours of game tape (lol) but I'd instantly rank that point guard rotation the most exciting that we've ever had.

bring it.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

The more I think about this, the more I hope Jay at least gets tried with us.

I mean, if what is being said/written is true, then JWill could be more than handy as a back-up. Just thinking about it, alot of guys get by on their freak athleticism, or in JWill's case, alot of his game was based around his athletic gifts. He's had that taken away, at least, substantially enough to impact his approach to the game, and he's had to re-shuffle things around.

On that note, alot of what's been made in the print (again, if true) has some weight: if he's found that way to get around a game that's based pass that athletic-center, then that's something. Alot of guys play around on their hops and what have you, and when that's gone, they're as good as shot too. JWill may not be 'shot' per se, but if he's put together a game that can contribute at this level around patience, smarts and all; that's something.

I like that. I like that alot.


----------

